# Question on replacing forks



## partsguy (Mar 6, 2015)

I am hoping to begin restoration on one of my bikes this  summer, it is a 1963 Huffy. The fork is junk. It's a chrome fork. Are the forks on early 60's Huffys the same as those used on Murrays of the time? Such as Strato Flites or Spaceliners?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know about exactly the same, but I'm sure they're close enough that no one would notice!


----------

